# [SOLVED] which way should fan face?



## ignatz

I've had to disassemble and rebuild my computer. The one issue I'm having is a fairly minor one but I can't finish until I get this probably idiotic question answered.










Should the case fan shown point outwards or inwards?
I.e. should it be sucking air into the system or blowing it out? Out seems correct but I wanted to be sure.

The heat sink would usually sit over the cpu and an inch behind the case fan.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: which way should fan face?*

Rule of thumb on fans:

Heatsink fan blows down on the CPU/Heatsink
Rear Case Fan always sucks hot air out of the case and blows it out the back.
Front Case fan always pulls in cool air from the outside.
Side case fans pull cool air in to the case from the outside.
Top case fans always pull hot air out of the case (heat rises)


----------



## ignatz

*Re: which way should fan face?*

Thanks that helps a lot.
Perhaps I should start a new thread for this but I don't want to flood the forum...

I've replaced my psu and found that whilst the new one fires the system up and seems to solve my main recent problem it also causes a couple of its own. The leads are all encased in a sort of weave which makes them awkward to bend and quite bulky in comparison to some. I can just about find places to tuck everything but It feels a bit slapdash and makes me uncomfortable. One lead is unavoidably touching the cpu heat sink.

Should I be worried about this or just tape things away from touching heat sources and organise things as best I can?


----------



## ignatz

*Re: which way should fan face?*

Ah that's an interesting reply Tumbleweed. So its just something to manage as best I can whilst bearing in mind the importance of making sure all leads avoid heat.
I think with a bit of effort and a strip back of the hardware I can probably use a drive bay as you suggest.
Also thanks for the suggestion about using ties rather than tape. I would have stormed ahead but you're quite right. It would have worn out and spread stickiness around after very little time.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: which way should fan face?*

That weave is often found on better power supplies. Most of us techs use cable ties to make sure things don't get in the way of each other. I even use cable ties in the middle of the case to tie wires together so they aren't all over the place and cause air restrictions near the CPU, etc. 

Whatever you do, don't let anything touch any of those fans or something like memory, CPU, etc. while they are running. That would be asking for disaster. You can use tape, but it tends to let go after a while and creates a sticky mess with the heat in the case and that is why most of use cable ties. 

Another thought, if you have an empty drive bay close by, that works well to tuck some of that clutter in to get it out of the way. All of us fight that issue.


----------



## ignatz

*Re: which way should fan face?*

for some reason my reply to you last post jumped up above it in the list.
weird.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: which way should fan face?*

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ignatz

*Re: which way should fan face?*

Thanks I get the feeling I'll need some more help and tips. The fact that the cabling was so neatly tied and organized in my now quite aged studio pc was the reason I had to completely disassemble the whole machine just to change the psu in the first place but it does suggest I can find some way to make it neat and safe.

The cabling is clearly going to be a number of small problems but I do also have a couple of other general ones. One I've mentioned elsewhere http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/solved-cpu-sink-question-364964.html#post2071234

I was a bit stressed and just took a couple of photos to note which hard drive plugged into which port rather than noting them down. The photos may have been usable but I cant find them ad suspect I managed to clear the camera sd card so I now have no clue where they were. 
I powered the system on and found that it checked the drives over and then seemed to find them again when windows started. I assume this means that they are not how they were but that it has reconfigured them. The system did seem normal and the data looked (at a glance) to all be there. I have a combination of red and black sata ports as well as raid ones on the motherboard. I don't know how I'll tell if it matters which I use for which drive.


----------



## ignatz

*Re: which way should fan face?*

I've fitted a new Cpu sink and so have been able to get back into fixing this.
The cables are awkward but I think I have them tied as well out of the way as I can manage. 

The fan though... I must be going mad but it seems that whichever way round I fit it it sucks air into the pc. Refitting it is a nightmare as it involves removing the Cpu sink which is very breakable. Is there another way I'm missing to alter the fan direction? Will allowing the fan to keep sucking be dangerous?


----------



## ignatz

*Re: which way should fan face?*

I was going mad... but only a bit. Mounted the other way the fan blows air out... but its fairly weak and I think I might have to replace it at some point.
I may look into just buying a huge case and refitting everything quite soon.


----------

